# SOUTHEAST CLASSICS Car Show.April,27th,2014.Whittier,Ca



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*SOUTHEAST CLASSICS* Car Club Will Be Having There Car Show on April,27th.At Los Nietos Middle School.Cars and Trucks $15.00 Viclas and Pedal Bikes $ 15.00..






:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Gonna be another good one jumping off.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Vendor Spaces are Available..$25.00 We are keeping our Limit to 15 Vendors.Register your spot now.First Come First Serve.We will only be having one vendor of each item.Thanks For Info Call Richard (909) 714-0011


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Gonna be another good one jumping off.:thumbsup:


Thanks Mike,


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Thanks Mike,



:thumbsup:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

What's up Richie,that colorbars calling u!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> What's up Richie,that colorbars calling u!


Hopefully Soon..The Rides Waiting For It.:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Early morning bump...


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

T.T.T... for SOUTHEAST CLASSICS!!!!!


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Vendor Spaces are Available..$25.00 We are keeping our Limit to 15 Vendors.Register your spot now.First Come First Serve.We will only be having one vendor of each item.Thanks For Info Call Richard (909) 714-0011


Ok Gente So Far We Got *VICTORS TACOS Whittier *He Will Be Selling Tacos De Tripa,Asada,Pastor,Pollo,Lengua,Carnitas and Burritos and Tortas.We Also Have *LILY'S CAFE Norwalk *She Will Be Selling Menudo,Pan Dulce,Coffee and Champurado.Anyone else interested in being a Vendor Call Richard (909) 714-0011 :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rcota said:


> T.T.T... for SOUTHEAST CLASSICS!!!!!


Thanks Ray..:wave:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt!


Qvo Mateo..:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo to the gente.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Whats Up Mike..Thanks For The Bump..


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck, see u there
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck, see u there
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


 Thanks Bro,See You There.:thumbsup: Looks Like *OLD MEMORIES *is Gonna Be There.


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt


:wave:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Music Provided By *DJ MATEO*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *SOUTHEAST CLASSICS* Car Club Will Be Having There Car Show on April,27th.Flyer Coming Soon.At Los Nietos Middle School. Pre Reg Cars and Trucks $15.00 Day Of Show $20.00 Viclas and Pedal Bikes $ 10.00 Day Of Show $15.00.:thumbsup:


:nicoderm:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Orale


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mexhika said:


> Orale


Hope To See You and Your Homie with The Monte There.:yes:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Hope To See You and Your Homie with The Monte There.:yes:


Thanks will.try to.make it.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*S.O.G. DIECAST *Will Be There Selling There Items.Thanks Tom and Sandra..:thumbsup:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> TTMFT :thumbsup:


Thanks Bro,Hope To See You There...:biggrin:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

It's on...again!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> It's on...again!


Yup!!! :yes:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Morning Bump


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Sunday Bump..:thumbsup:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## RAIDERKING (Sep 16, 2011)

please send me contact # for vendors would like to set up for your Event 27 april


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt


Whats Up Mateo.I Will Have Fliers For You Tomorrow.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> T T T


Thanks For The Bump Johnny.:thumbsup: Hope To See You There.No Rain This Time.:x:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

RAIDERKING said:


> please send me contact # for vendors would like to set up for your Event 27 april


Yes Sir Ask For Richard (909) 714-0011


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

If u can bring them sat 2 Manny locos thanks rich!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

RAIDERKING said:


> please send me contact # for vendors would like to set up for your Event 27 april


PM Sent


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> ttt


Gracias *OLD MEMORIES..:thumbsup:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Late Night Bump...


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt


Thanks for the bump Mateo.I got the fliers.I will try to stop by Manny Locos on Saturday.If not I will see if one of the club members can take them to you.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 
*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> *Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. There RG photography will be there tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family.
> *


Thanks and You are also Invited to our show April,27th.:thumbsup:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Hope To Have A Better Pic Soon.If Someone Can Make This Bigger For Me.I Would Appreciate That.Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mexhika said:


> Ttt


Thanks..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> :thumbsup:


So Whats Up Bro? Is *DISTINCTIONS *Gonna Be There?:biggrin:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*NEWLIFE C.C. *Will Be At Our Show..Thanks For Your Support.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*TRIBE C.C. *Will Also Be At Our Show..Thanks For Your Support.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*SOLITOS C.C. *Will Also Be At Our Show..Thanks For Your Support.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*TOGETHER C.C. *Is Gonna Be There.Thanks For Your Support.:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Johnny562 said:


> T T T


Thanks Johnny..You Bringing The Glasshouse? or What.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt


Q-Vo Mateo.I called you and left a message.You didnt call Me Back..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Late Morning Bump..:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Vendors Please Call Richard (909) 714-0011 If You wanna Sell.The Spots are filling up and were limiting spots.Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*TOO..THE...TOP....*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

NELA WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT SOUTH EAST


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mexhika said:


> NELA WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT SOUTH EAST


Thanks Noah..See You Tomorrow..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt


Thanks Mateo.Hope Your Ready...


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

ttmft


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> ttmft


Gracias...:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave: See You There...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Latins Finest would like to invite you all to Come thru to the inland empire and cruise with us. TTT any question call me text me (562) 879-4376. Free event. RG photography will be there......tacos $1 at the end of the cruise bring the family. 




We will meet at corona park at 1 and take off at 2 and cruise to fairmont park in riverside. We should be at faimont park around 330 or so. Depends on how many cars there is. TTT let's go for a cruise.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*TOO.THE..TOP...*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

We Got *JACKIE G's Street Dogs *Selling Bacon Wrapped Hot Dogs.At Our Show.Thanks For Your Support..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Also Gonna Have *KALIS FUNNEL CAKES *Selling Fresh Fruit,Funnel Cakes,and Churros..Thanks For Your Support..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

where can we get some pre-reg. forms


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> where can we get some pre-reg. forms


Call Me..(909) 714-0011 Richard


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt


Thanks Mateo..How You Doing With Fliers?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


We Will Be There..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Call Me..(909) 714-0011 Richard


thanks will do


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> thanks will do


:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice flyer Mexhika


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mexhika said:


> Nice flyer Mexhika


Thanks Bro..


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt


Thanks Mateo,See You Soon..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*1 Month Away...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*TOO..THE...TOP....*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*MAJESTICS C.C. *Will Be At Our Show..Thanks For Your Support...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*OLD SKOOL C.C. *Will Be Attending Our Show..Thanks For Your Support...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Sunday Bump...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt!


:biggrin:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*TOO THE TOP*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *TOO..THE...TOP....*


:yes:


----------



## EastLosRider (Feb 21, 2014)

:h5:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

EastLosRider said:


> :h5:


:nicoderm: QVo East Los..


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt!


Thats Right Brother...Keep It *TOO..THE...TOP.... :thumbsup:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Morning *BUMP...*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## rnaudin (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

rnaudin said:


> ttt


Thanks Bro..See You There.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt!


Mateo Do You Need More Flyers?


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Mateo Do You Need More Flyers?


Yes sir...I'm gonna b in Carson on Friday maybe we can hook up b4 or after hit me up


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Yes sir...I'm gonna b in Carson on Friday maybe we can hook up b4 or after hit me up


I Will Be Working Till 1am. I will see if I can send one of the guys over to take you some.Where at in Carson?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Gonna Be Selling *Burgers and Cheese Burgers.:thumbsup: *Thanks For Your Support..


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Richiecool69elka said:


> I Will Be Working Till 1am. I will see if I can send one of the guys over to take you some.Where at in Carson?


Cruise night it's with Loyal Alliance Cc...there's another tread on here with the info


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Cruise night it's with Loyal Alliance Cc...there's another tread on here with the info


Ok I Will Check It Out..


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*BOMBCLUB *Will Be At Our Show..Thanks For Your Support...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *BOMBCLUB *Will Be At Our Show..Thanks For Your Support...:thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello Everyone,Getting Alot Of Calls On Our Show.:h5: So I Just Wanna Say This Is a *CAR SHOW *Not A Cruise.There Will Be Several Trophies Awarded.We Will Be Having Music,Food Vendors and Other Vendors.Thanks For Your Interest.:thumbsup: See You There..:biggrin:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*TOO..THE...TOP....:boink:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Hello Everyone,Getting Alot Of Calls On Our Show.:h5: So I Just Wanna Say This Is a *CAR SHOW *Not A Cruise.There Will Be Several Trophies Awarded.We Will Be Having Music,Food Vendors and Other Vendors.Thanks For Your Interest.:thumbsup: See You There..:biggrin:


:yes:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*BUMP....*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt


Thanks For The Bump Mateo..One Of The Guys Is Gonna Go Down There Friday And Take You Fliers..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*T T T*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*15 more days...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Q-Vo


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Good morning to all. This is the day let's make tis a great cruise....




This is the adress to the park in corona 
930 E 6th St
Corona, CA 92879

We will meet here at 1 pm and roll out at 2 pm everyone invited free event!!! 

We will be going down 6th st till it turns into magnolia

Then magnolia turns into market then make a left into fairmont park. This is like a 45 min cruise see you all there. All clubs and solo riders welcomed!!! Any questions hit a player up 562-879-4376 Jose aka el profe


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*BOMBHEAVEN C.C. *Will Be Attending Our Event.Thanks For Your Support..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*CALI IMAGE C.C. *Out Of The IE Will Be at Our Event.Thanks For Your Support.See You There..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*ORIGINALS EAST LA C.C. *Will Be Attending Our Show..Thanks For Your Support.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*13 MORE DAYS...:boink:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*12 More Days...:yes:*


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Good morning!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*QVO C.C. *Will Be At Our Event.Thanks For Your Support..:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Good morning!


Good Morning Mateo..You Ready?:biggrin:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Hello Everyone,Getting Alot Of Calls On Our Show.:h5: So I Just Wanna Say This Is a *CAR SHOW *Not A Cruise.There Will Be Several Trophies Awarded.We Will Be Having Music,Food Vendors and Other Vendors.Thanks For Your Interest.:thumbsup: See You There..:biggrin:


Yes Sir!!!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*ROYAL IMAGE C.C. *Will Be At Our Show..Thanks For Your Support Nick...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*11 more days...:h5:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*Just Added 3 More Trophies. BEST BOMB,BEST LOWRIDER,and BEST CUSTOM. Sponsored By Reggie Rodriguez.He Will Be There Selling His Bacon Wrapped Hot Dogs and Hot Links. We Will Also Be Having Best Street..:thumbsup: Thanks For Your Support Reggie.:h5:*


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Bacon dogs all day yummy!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Bacon dogs all day yummy!


Not Only That But Were Gonna Have Lili's Cafe Selling Menudo and its Really Good.The Best I Have Had.Also Gonna Have Tacos,Burgers and Cheese Burgers,Funnel Cake,Fresh Fruit,Roast Beef Sandwiches,Aguas,Champurrado.Nachos,Pan Dulce and More. SOG Diecast Will Be There Also.:boink::run:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*10 MORE DAYS...:run:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*TOO..THE...TOP....*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *TOO..THE...TOP....*


:boink:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*9 More Days...:wave:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *TOO..THE...TOP....*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*8 More Days..:biggrin:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*JUST MEMORIES C.C. *Will Be Attending Our Show...Thanks For Your Support.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*REFLECTIONS C.C. *Will Be Supprting Our Event.Thanks For Your Support.:thumbsup:..


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

*TOGETHER CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE ,,,,,,,QVOLE DOWNER SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> *TOGETHER CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE ,,,,,,,QVOLE DOWNER SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!!!!:thumbsup:*


Yes Sir,Thanks For Your Support..:thumbsup: Gonna Be Good..:boink:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello Everyone,Getting Alot Of Calls On Our Show.:h5: So I Just Wanna Say This Is a *CAR SHOW *Not A Cruise.There Will Be Several Trophies Awarded.We Will Be Having Music,Food Vendors and Other Vendors.Thanks For Your Interest.:thumbsup: See You There..:biggrin:​


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*GOODFELLAS C.C. *Will Be Attending Our Show.Thanks For Your Support..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *8 More Days..:biggrin:*


:boink:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Gonna try to make it out to this one latins finest c.c.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Gonna try to make it out to this one latins finest c.c.


Thanks Bro..:thumbsup: Hope To See *LATINS FINEST *There..:biggrin:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*" HAPPY EASTER " Gente GOD BLESS You and Your Families!!! Enjoy Your Day...*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*7 DAYS LEFT...*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*EMOTIONS C.C. *Will Be Attending Our Show..Thanks For The Support...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

FINR'N'BLU said:


> *TOGETHER CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE ,,,,,,,QVOLE DOWNER SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!!!!:thumbsup:*


:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*6 MORE DAYS...:yes:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*OLD MEMORIES Harbor Area *Will Be Attending Our Event..:thumbsup: Thanks For Your Support Abel and *OLD MEMORIES..*


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

It's on this weekend,with all these clubs attending it's gonna b like a family reunion 4 me!


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> It's on this weekend,with all these clubs attending it's gonna b like a family reunion 4 me!


Yup... *5 More Days...:boink:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Will Be There Selling Bacon Wrapped Hot Dogs,Hot Links,Funnel Cake,Churros,and Fresh Fruit..Thanks For Your Support Reggie......


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Yup... *5 More Days...:boink:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

There Will Be A Live Band Performing From 1pm to 3pm. *DJ MATEO *Will Be Playing Music Also...:rimshot:


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Alright....1 to 3 breaktime!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

How much for bikes


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Alright....1 to 3 breaktime!


No Breaks..Thats When You Will Be Selling Color Bars..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> How much for bikes


Bikes.$15.00


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*4 More Days...:rofl:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

​
:nicoderm:​


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok Gente So Far We Got... *NEW LIFE,TRIBE,SOLITOS,TOGETHER,MAJESTICS,CALI STYLE,OLD SKOOL,BOMBCLUB,QVO, BOMB HEAVEN,ORIGINALS ELA,ROYAL IMAGE,JUST MEMORIES,REFLECTIONS, GOODFELLAS,EMOTIONS,OLD MEMORIES HARBOR AREA..* Attending Our Show.Looks Like Its Gonna Be A Good Show.Thanks To All Of You and The Solo Riders For Your Support.With Out Any Of You We Have No Show...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*TOO..THE...TOP....*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*3 MORE DAYS...:yes:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

To Everyone Thats Been Calling.Thanks For Your Support See You All There.:thumbsup: Also BBQ's Will Not Be Allowed.We Will Have Food Vendors There.Thanks..


----------



## colorbarmateo (Aug 1, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

colorbarmateo said:


> Ttt


Thanks Mateo...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*2 MORE DAYS...:thumbsup:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> *2 MORE DAYS...:thumbsup:*


:yes:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Ok Gente So Far We Got... *NEW LIFE,TRIBE,SOLITOS,TOGETHER,MAJESTICS,CALI STYLE,OLD SKOOL,BOMBCLUB,QVO, BOMB HEAVEN,ORIGINALS ELA,ROYAL IMAGE,JUST MEMORIES,REFLECTIONS, GOODFELLAS,EMOTIONS,OLD MEMORIES HARBOR AREA..* Attending Our Show.Looks Like Its Gonna Be A Good Show.Thanks To All Of You and The Solo Riders For Your Support.With Out Any Of You We Have No Show...:thumbsup:


*IMPERIALS C.C. *Will Also Be At Our Event..Thanks For Your Support..:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*1 MORE DAY...:boink:*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*TOO...THE...TOP...*


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

me and my brother will be there with our bikes like the good old days.


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

See everyone tomorrow


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

tequila sunrise said:


> me and my brother will be there with our bikes like the good old days.


Thats Cool.. Gonna Be Good To See You..Bring That Camera...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

RI82REGAL said:


> See everyone tomorrow


Cool Thats Right *ROYAL IMAGE *is Gonna Be There.Thanks For Your Support...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*CRUEL INTENTIONS *Will Be There...Thanks For Your Support...:thumbsup:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*TOO...THE....TOP.....*


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*Today Is The Day!!!!!:run: See You All There...:wave:Have A Safe Drive..:sprint: GOD BLESS..:worship:*


----------



## LA CarStyle (Jun 3, 2013)

A few shots from the show. real nice rides all over.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

LA CarStyle said:


> View attachment 1204434
> View attachment 1204418
> View attachment 1204426
> 
> ...


Thanks For The Pics.and Thanks To Everyone Who Attended..GOD Bless...


----------

